# Bewertung BIKES Fahrradhändler Oldenburg



## 123immortallity (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hier meine Bewertung für dem o.g. Bergamont-Händler in Oldenburg (http://www.bikes-oldenburg.de/).

Freundlichkeit: Schwankend. Von 2+ bis mangelhaft. (Zusätzlich unsympatisch: Der Chef behandelt seine Mitarbeiter teilweise echt zum Kotzen.)

Service: Auch schwankend. Im Mittel 4. Also schlecht.

Zuverlässigkeit: Ungenügend. Musste dreimal nachfragen für eine Teile Bestellung. Bis heute keine Antwort. Frustrierend.

Man hat dort anscheinend genügend Kunden, die Hollandräder kaufen und ist an Mountainbikern als Kunden nicht interessiert. 

Anmerkung: Als Kunde trete ich ausgesucht freundlich auf. 


Fazit: Ich brauche einen neuen Shop. Hat jemand einen Tipp? Wer hat Erfahrung mit Vosgerau am Damm? Soll ja auch Bergamont-Händler sein.

Viele Grüße
123


----------



## Botanicman2000 (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo

schau mal bei Bikes an der Ammerländre rein gegenüber der Araltankstelle  oder bei den Kompetenten Fachleuten  in der LAmbertistrasse direkt Ecke Ehnernstrasse

gruss uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123immortality (24. Juni 2008)

Hi Uwe,

hmmmm... Über BIKES hatte ich den Bericht geschrieben ;-) Mitlerweile war ich mal bei BUHL in der Lambertistraße. Die Jungs geben sich echt Mühe. Hab heute Termin für meine Bremse. Bei Vosgerau hat der Werkstattaufenthalt bezüglich der Bremse nix gebracht. Aber ich bin guten Mutes, denn die Kompetenz der buhlmannschaft scheint beängstigend zu sein. Die fahren wenigstens auch selbst. In den anderen Läden schauen die erstmal wie ne Kuh wenns blitzt wenn man mitm Fully reinkommt

Gruß
123


----------

